# Have a nice day (UK only)



## Birdseed98

I wasn't even aware of the negative stigma attached to using this saying in the USA. How is this saying viewed in the UK? Can you say it to your friends and family or is it still just generally used by people such as service employees, etc?


----------



## london calling

How do you use it? I personally would never use it with family and friends and only use it occasionally in business e-mails when I am on first-name terms with the person I'm writing too.


----------



## Glasguensis

It can be used at face value only if the day is in some way special, in my opinion - for example "have a nice day (at the spa)". We wouldn't say this as a general greeting.

Edit - most UK speakers are well aware of the negative connotation from AE usage, and also view it negatively simply because it is perceived as an insincere Americanism.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Also, I want more than just 'nice' days! I want glorious, fun- and action- packed days. The awful worst thing about this fatuous expression is that it takes no account of the reality the day might hold for the person you say it to. You're going to your mother's funeral, let's say, or for your first cancer treatment.
The other one that annoys me is that well-meant 'Take care!' as if, in a distracted moment, I'm going to close my eyes and cross the main road.


----------



## You little ripper!

Hermione Golightly said:


> Also, I want more than just 'nice' days! I want glorious, fun- and action- packed days. The awful worst thing about this fatuous expression is that it takes no account of the reality the day might hold for the person you say it to. You're going to your mother's funeral, let's say, or for your first cancer treatment.
> The other one that annoys me is that well-meant 'Take care!' as if, in a distracted moment, I'm going to close my eyes and cross the main road.


 It sounds so insincere to me. Another I hate is when waiters say "Enjoy!" when they bring you your meal at a restaurant. I feel like saying, "I will if the food's good".


----------



## Birdseed98

Glasguensis said:


> It can be used at face value only if the day is in some way special, in my opinion - for example "have a nice day (at the spa)". We wouldn't say this as a general greeting.
> 
> Edit - most UK speakers are well aware of the negative connotation from AE usage, and also view it negatively simply because it is perceived as an insincere Americanism.



According to the Wikipedia article, in America it carries a "repetitious and dutiful usage has resulted in the phrase developing, according to some journalists and scholars, especially outside of these two countries, a cultural connotation of impersonality, lack of interest, passive-aggressive behavior, or sarcasm." 

Yet, I've always just heard people say it at the end of a conversation and departing from the other and it comes across as a positive thing to say not really negative.



Hermione Golightly said:


> Also, I want more than just 'nice' days! I want glorious, fun- and action- packed days. The awful worst thing about this fatuous expression is that it takes no account of the reality the day might hold for the person you say it to. You're going to your mother's funeral, let's say, or for your first cancer treatment.
> The other one that annoys me is that well-meant 'Take care!' as if, in a distracted moment, I'm going to close my eyes and cross the main road.



Do you think the saying differs if saying it to a stranger compared to say a friend or family member?


----------



## Hermione Golightly

You say you're in Scotland, birdseed, which was still in the UK yesterday! I have never used it. If I know that somebody's going to do something that should be fun, of course I'll say 'Have a lovely time/day!' or something like that. I avoid the word 'nice' as much as possible.
I rarely hear 'Have a nice day!' but I don't have huge exposure to anonymous services people.
I'd be amazed if a personal friend said "Have a nice day!" to me. No more invites to my candlelit buffet suppers!


----------



## Birdseed98

Hermione Golightly said:


> You say you're in Scotland, birdseed, which was still in the UK yesterday! I have never used it. If I know that somebody's going to do something that should be fun, of course I'll say 'Have a lovely time/day!' or something like that. I avoid the word 'nice' as much as possible.
> I rarely hear 'Have a nice day!' but I don't have huge exposure to anonymous services people.



Yes, I live in the UK, but I was copying and pasting it from the Wikipedia article Have a nice day - Wikipedia to show how it's perceived so differently in the USA.

I've also never used the saying myself but I have heard it said from time to time. I've heard it said by coworkers to friends and never really thought anything of it. I certainly don't link it to be said by just customer service employees.

I'm curious, is there a reason you avoid the word 'nice' as much as possible?


----------



## JulianStuart

The greeting "Good morning" arose from similar sentiments: "I wish you a *good morning*", "God give you a *good morning*", "I hope you have a *good morning" *but many will respond as if they though the person was making a statement with a grumpy comment like "What's good about it?"

In the US, you now frequently hear "Have a good one" replacing "Have a nice day".  I suspect that much of the dislike comes from the use of the word "nice" and its association with  superficiality which makes it sound insincere/hollow
*
*


----------



## Keith Bradford

The annoying thing about this, like so many other often-repeated phrases, is that it's usually insincere - and blatantly so.  Nobody objects to being told: "I hope you have a nice day at the seaside".  It contains the words "I" and "you", and enough detail ("seaside") to make it clear that the speaker has been listening to you.

But as a slogan at the end of a conversation, "Have a nice day-ee", it convinces no-one.  The musical tone is a giveaway. Fifty years ago I knew a solicitor's receptionist who answered the phone with the same singsong "Moss, Toon and De-ean".  Boy, was it annoying!
____________________________________

Later: it's just occurred to me that the irritating musical intonation is almost that of the first five notes of the _Woody Woodpecker Song_, with the last note extended.  Avaliable on YouTube.


----------



## JulianStuart

Keith Bradford said:


> The annoying thing about this, like so many other often-repeated phrases, is that it's usually insincere - and blatantly so.  Nobody objects to being told: "I hope you have a nice day at the seaside".  It contains the words "I" and "you", and enough detail ("seaside") to make it clear thet the speaker has been listening to you.
> 
> But as a slogan at the end of a phone call, "Have a nice day-ee", it convinces no-one.  The musical tone is a giveaway. Fifty years ago I knew a solicitor's receptionist who answered the phone with the same singsong "Moss, Toon and De-ean".  Boy, was it annoying!


I agree.  However, my point was only that "Good morning" is quite similar in intent but is often rote rather than sincere these days too.  It eschews the word "nice" however


----------



## Englishmypassion

I was wondering why "good" doesn't bother people while "nice" does. (Though I also dislike "nice", I have no good explanation -- probably because "nice" is an umbrella term and is overused.) 
Thanks.


----------



## heypresto

'Good' is often a nice word to use, but 'nice' is rarely a good word to use.


----------



## JulianStuart

heypresto said:


> 'Good' is often a nice word to use, but 'nice' is rarely a good word to use.


----------



## Birdseed98

I honestly was not aware at how much of a stigma the word 'nice' has. I was always under the impression saying to someone "have a nice day" would be taken as a positive gesture and not a saying that should generally should be avoided. Quite similar to "take care", I hear this said quite a lot.

Are the variations "have a good one", "have a good day", etc, also viewed as the same?

Are there parts of the UK that this saying is more said than others?


----------



## You little ripper!

Birdseed98 said:


> I honestly was not aware at how much of a stigma the word 'nice' has.


In Australia back in the fifties and sixties when I was at school, we were told to never use the word "nice" because it was overused. I think it was the same in the UK (I have vague recollections of Hermione Golightly saying that in a previous thread).



Birdseed98 said:


> Are the variations "have a good one", "have a good day", etc, also viewed as the same?


They sound a lot better to me - not as insincere.


----------



## Birdseed98

You little ripper! said:


> In Australia back in the fifties and sixties when I was at school, we were told to never use the word "nice" because it was overused. I think it was the same in the UK (I have vague recollections of Hermione Golightly saying that in a previous thread).



Growing up in the 1970s in the UK, I did hear people say 'have a nice day' or even just the word 'nice'.



> They sound a lot better to me and not as insincere.



I've never really given it much thought but I do agree that 'good' and other words do sound better than 'nice' but if someone were to say to me 'have a nice day', I wouldn't think they weren't being genuine.

Over the years I've heard the phase used by coworkers, friends, family, etc, and not really thought anything negative about it. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## velisarius

"Have a good one" annoys me even more than "Have a nice day". 

We weren't allowed to use the word "nice" in school essays either (I'm a bit older than ripper). I think this was simply because for most of us it was always the first adjective to pop into our lazy little minds. If it hadn't been absolutely forbidden, we would have larded all our essays with it.


----------



## JulianStuart

You little ripper! said:


> In Australia back in the fifties and sixties when I was at school, we were told to never use the word "nice" because it was overused. I think it was the same in the UK (I have vague recollections of Hermione Golightly saying that in a previous thread).


 I had the same experience growing up in the UK - "nice" should not be used, at all.


----------



## heypresto

I was taught, in the early 70s, not to use 'nice' with this lazy woolly meaning, but to reserve it for when we wanted to describe a 'fine' or 'subtle' point or argument. I must admit, however, that this advice never really caught on in my circle.


----------



## You little ripper!

Birdseed98 said:


> but if someone were to say to me 'have a nice day', I wouldn't think they weren't being genuine.


I think it depends on the situation and how it's said. When it's used by someone you don't know such as a shop assistant, and you've heard them say the same thing in a sing-song voice to the two customers before you, it doesn't come across as very genuine.


----------



## JulianStuart

Setting aside "nice",  we would be OK with "Good morning" and "Good day" as "sincere" but not "Have a good morning" or "Have a good day"?


----------



## Birdseed98

You little ripper! said:


> I think it depends on the situation and how it's said. When it's used by someone you don't know such as a shop assistant, and you've heard them say the same thing in a sing-song voice to the two customers before you, it doesn't come across as very genuine.



I agree with you. I think if the saying is said between friends or someone you actually know then it's perceived differently. For example, if you were on the bus with your friend and were getting off before them and said 'have a good day' as you were departing then I think it would come across as genuine.


----------



## Edinburgher

JulianStuart said:


> Setting aside "nice", would we be OK with "Good morning" and "Good day" as "sincere" but not "Have a good morning" or "Have a good day"?


No, I'd say we are OK with "Good morning" and "Good day" and "Good bye" because they are established greetings of which we all know and accept that they are devoid of any sincerity.
We are not OK with the "Have a ..." versions because we recognize them as attempts to add fake sincerity.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> I was taught, in the early 70s, not to use 'nice' with this lazy woolly meaning, but to reserve it for when we wanted to _describe a 'fine' or 'subtle' point or argument_. I must admit, however, that this advice never really caught on in my circle.


[My italics]

Forbidden to use it in the 50's, not in writing anyway. We might use the word 'neat' these days in those contexts, since 'nice' in that sense has long gone into the same bin as, say, 'disinterested'.


----------



## JulianStuart

Edinburgher said:


> No, I'd say we are OK with "Good morning" and "Good day" and "Good bye" because they are established greetings of which we all know and accept that they are devoid of any sincerity.
> We are not OK with the "Have a ..." versions because we recognize them as attempts to add fake sincerity.


So it's a conservative reaction - the accepted ones are accepted because they're old and accepted. Many times I hear "Good morning" said with absolutely no sincerity and "Have a good day" with enthusiasm and clear sincerity. It seems it should be more the tone than the words that judge "sincerity"  (And I wonder how many non-believers say Good bye)


----------



## Birdseed98

Hermione Golightly said:


> [My italics]
> 
> Forbidden to use it in the 50's, not in writing anyway. We might use the word 'neat' these days in those contexts, since 'nice' in that sense has long gone into the same bin as, say, 'disinterested'.



The 50's??? 

I can't imagine anyone saying 'have a neat day' though. 

I don't use the word much myself but I don't think there is anything wrong with the word in itself.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> The 50's???


Can't you imagine anybody being alive in the 50's?


----------



## suzi br

Hermione Golightly said:


> Can't you imagine anybody being alive in the 50's?


----------



## se16teddy

I flew to the US a few months ago. Because of a storm, I (and hundreds of others) missed my connection at Charlotte and had to spend the night at the airport. The lovely lady who explained that the last flight out was full concluded our conversation with "Have a *great *night!"

That was not good for my blood pressure at the time, but in fact the night could have been worse: the airport got out camp beds ("cots") for everyone.


----------



## natkretep

heypresto said:


> I was taught, in the early 70s, not to use 'nice' with this lazy woolly meaning, but to reserve it for when we wanted to describe a 'fine' or 'subtle' point or argument. I must admit, however, that this advice never really caught on in my circle.


I'm sure, however, that the noun form _nicety_ (as opposed to _niceness_) would pass muster.


----------



## suzi br

If you look in the OED for the definition of nice you find it is one of the words that is capable of multiple meanings, some of them literally opposites: from foolish and simple to precise and scrupulous touching on lascivious or virtuous along the way.

That old-chestnut that we should reserve it for "fine distinctions" is clearly just a teaching ruse to stop us from using it as the all-purpose-default adjective beloved of kids everywhere.

And for the record, the use of nice to mean genreally pleasing has been recorded since at least the mid-18thC: 
* That one derives pleasure or satisfaction from; agreeable, pleasant, satisfactory; attractive.*


----------



## ewie

Hermione Golightly said:


> We might use the word 'neat' these days in those contexts, since 'nice' in that sense has long gone into the same bin as, say, 'disinterested'.


I still use _nice_ in the sense 'subtle'/'fine' ... and _disinterested_ in the sense 'impartial'

As for _Have a nice day_ ~ can't stand it.  If anyone every makes the mistake of saying it to me, I simply reply _No_.


----------



## Edinburgher

I suppose the general conclusion seems to be that "Have a nice day" is just not a nice thing to say.


----------



## JulianStuart

The topic seems to be the acceptability of the word "nice" in greetings and salutations.  

Is it acceptable to say to someone "Nice to meet you" after being introduced to them, perhaps while shaking hands?


----------



## suzi br

JulianStuart said:


> The topic seems to be the acceptability of the word "nice" in greetings and salutations.
> 
> Is it acceptable to say to someone "Nice to meet you" after being introduced to them, perhaps while shaking hands?



I would still say that, it is obviously forumulaic, but maybe more genuine than the ubiquitous imperative to "Have a nice day" 

What do you think, Julian?


----------



## Edinburgher

JulianStuart said:


> Is it acceptable to say to someone "Nice to meet you" after being introduced to them, perhaps while shaking hands?


Acceptable or not, it is said, despite the danger of it being potentially premature.  During the course of the ensuing conversation it may well transpire that meeting them has not been nice at all.
It makes more sense to say this on parting, when at least you know whether it was nice or not.

Formulaic it certainly is, but what else do you say?  Nobody still says "How do you do?", do they?  Unless they were alive in the 50s.


----------



## JulianStuart

Suzi - I'm not a fan of insincere salutations and there are many that indeed are formulaic and could be charged with the same offence as "Have an nice day"  I'm just a little surprised at the vitriol reserved for it - that may be amplified for some in the UK by its apparent origin as an "Americanism"  .though there are many here who react similarly to the assumed insincerity of the user.


----------



## ewie

Edinburgher said:


> Nobody still says "How do you do?", do they?  Unless they were alive in the 50s.


(<cough> b. 1964)


----------



## suzi br

Edinburgher said:


> Acceptable or not, it is said, despite the danger of it being potentially premature.  During the course of the ensuing conversation it may well transpire that meeting them has not been nice at all.
> It makes more sense to say this on parting, when at least you know whether it was nice or not.
> 
> Formulaic it certainly is, but what else do you say?  Nobody still says "How do you do?", do they?  Unless they were alive in the 50s.




hahaha - I WAS alive in the 50s, but not talking enough to be engaging in this sort of dialogue.  I would never say "How do you do?" these days.

I am certainly  one of those who find  a chirpy instruction to "have a nice day " annoying. A cheery "Goodbye" would suffice ... which actually makes me realise that this "new" nice day thing is not very different to the more traditional way of bidding someone "good day" at parting. Maybe we are just grumpy old men / women!


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Good for youie! I learnt disinterested as having no financial interest.


----------



## JulianStuart

suzi br said:


> hahaha - I WAS alive in the 50s, but not talking enough to be engaging in this sort of dialogue.  I would never say "How do you do?" these days.
> 
> I am certainly  one of those who find  a chirpy instruction to "have a nice day " annoying. A cheery "Goodbye" would suffice ... which actually makes me realise that this "new" nice day thing is not very different to the more traditional way of bidding someone "good day" at parting. Maybe we are just grumpy old men / women!


 (to the "not very different", not the "grumpy" part )
See #26 above...

(Here for most of the 50s)


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> Unless they were alive in the 50s.


 Talking about me again? I was, and I don't. I say 'Pleased to meet you!'


----------



## JulianStuart

(Just for some cultural context, the direct translation of the formal Japanese greeting on being introduced: "It has begun. I am happy our eyes have met. Please do me the favour of being good to me")


----------



## Copperknickers

I was taught not to use the word 'nice' in school as well, and that was in the Noughties. I make a point of ignoring this ridiculous advice. It's a perfectly nice word. I also don't know why 'have a nice day' is seen as insincere or negative. It's easy to imagine a bushy-tailed service sector employee saying it in an insincere way, but that doesn't mean it is inherently insincere.


----------



## london calling

< Off topic comment removed. Cagey, moderator > 
Anyway, <--> the expression doesn't bother me particularly,  although I hardly ever use it,  as I said above.


----------

